# Store bought cubes



## genwin (Apr 27, 2008)

I am not going to get any DIY cube , cube4you or from rubiks anytime soon.... so i was wondering if there is major difference if i just use the "regular" rubiks cube in terms of time and finger tricks, say after breaking in and lubing??

(I have a Dian Sheng brand cube.. about $2.50 US dollars here)


----------



## pcwiz (Apr 27, 2008)

A DIY cube can do many things that a regular cube can't do (unless you break it in real hard).

From right out of the box, a DIY can cut corners way better than a store bought, can turn much faster, has the ability to get loosened or tightened (store bought can't do this), and is lighter (I think). So if you just want to stay with a store bought cube, you're going to have to do some major breaking in (or just playing with it) to make it be able to cut corners like DIYs and turn that faster (even if you use a lubricant it's hard to get as smooth and fast as a DIY)


----------



## Dene (Apr 27, 2008)

Store bought cubes are awesome, go for it! You will have to do some serious breaking in though.


----------



## pete (Apr 27, 2008)

i modified all of my store bought cubes (replaced core and replaced those pins with real screws so that i can adjust tension).

they run really well now (smooth, fast, cut corners well)


----------



## HelloiamChow (Apr 28, 2008)

Store bought cubes can be worked and become amazing. It just takes time.


----------



## bundat (Apr 28, 2008)

After breaking in and lubing, storeboughts can be somewhat DIYish and be REALLY good. Just see PestVic's YouTube vids to see how fast store boughts can go.
Yu Nakajima was using store boughts for a LONG TIME, and easily getting sub-15s with it, he just recently switched to Rubik's assembly sometime during the Osaka Open 2008.

But I have a Dian Sheng cube, and it's just like my Rubik's Assembly II (Rubik's DIY with american color scheme) in ability to cut corners, looseness, and smoothness, except it's noisier, which is fun. MUCH BETTER than a C4Y DIY. I have no idea why you'd want to switch, that's literally the best cube you can get next to a Rubik's assembly.

Also, since DS cubes are white (or green, yellow), switching to a black cube will just kill your recognition.


----------



## Harris Chan (Apr 28, 2008)

Awesome cubes for $2.5? Dang


----------



## info (Apr 28, 2008)

*Interesting*



pete said:


> i modified all of my store bought cubes (replaced core and replaced those pins with real screws so that i can adjust tension)...


Hmmm, I wasn't aware that that could be done.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 29, 2008)

I've been seeing a lot of posts about awesome cubes for 1-3 dollars. Where do you get them?


----------



## genwin (Apr 29, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> I've been seeing a lot of posts about awesome cubes for 1-3 dollars. Where do you get them?



from the local wetmarket of all places (Philippines)...and im planning to buy one again.. 2x2 are about $2 and 4x4 at around $4 here..


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 29, 2008)

Wow - 4x4x4's for $4! I'll have to get my wife's brothers to pick up a bunch and send them to me. Are the 4x4x4's really any good at that price?


----------



## genwin (Apr 29, 2008)

*ok, but not for speedcubing..*



Mike Hughey said:


> Wow - 4x4x4's for $4! I'll have to get my wife's brothers to pick up a bunch and send them to me. Are the 4x4x4's really any good at that price?



Unfortunately, they're no that good... not for speedcubing... got it to learn how to solve a 4x4... i can't get my hands on ES or rubiks brands so i had to force myself to buy it...


----------



## pcwiz (Apr 29, 2008)

genwin said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Wow - 4x4x4's for $4! I'll have to get my wife's brothers to pick up a bunch and send them to me. Are the 4x4x4's really any good at that price?
> ...



If you can't get an ES or Rubik's Brand, you could use a computer cube. Obviously, it's not as convenient for learning how to solve a 4x4 but it could save you $4


----------

